

The perfect HTPC card? Low profile single slot Radeon HD6670 - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/article/sapphire-radeon-hd-6670-gpu-low-power-low-profile-single-slot/

======
masonhensley
I haven't been following graphics cards but it is interesting that vga port is
kinda being phased out but is included in the purchase. You can install VGA
through a ribbon cable if you are so inclined.

~~~
primesuspect
Yeah, especially important for legacy monitors

